
Get the author and title by knowing the ISBN using python - yiedyie
http://stackoverflow.com/q/26360699
======
__Joker
The over moderation is SO stifling. May be intention is to have nothing but a
straight question and answer site. I hope at least they give little time for
ambiguous questions to take their shape before culling them down.

